# North Carolina Honey Harvest



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm in the Piedmont north of Charlotte. The flow is over for the most part. I'd say what you have is what you are going to get unless you have sourwood around. Pulling my supers today.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

No Fall flow of any kind for you Carolina guys?


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

bluescorpion said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm just curious. I have my hives in the central North Carolina region. The bees seem to be doing good but my supers don't have much drawn comb and not a lot of honey. I like to run 2 deeps just for the bees and then add supers for the honey that I extract.
> 
> ...


Your spring flow is over. Pull now as that is all you get until the goldenrod in central NC


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

shinbone said:


> No Fall flow of any kind for you Carolina guys?


With pretty much a pollen and nectar dearth from now until fall, it takes all the fall flow (if we have one) for the bees to overwinter on. 
It still requires a little feeding depending on the age and strength of the colonies.


----------



## bluescorpion (Sep 6, 2012)

RATS!!! With all of the wet weather so far this year I was anticipating a really good honey crop. Oh well maybe we'll have a decent fall flow with the golden rods. How did you guys make out this year?


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

bluescorpion said:


> RATS!!! With all of the wet weather so far this year I was anticipating a really good honey crop. Oh well maybe we'll have a decent fall flow with the golden rods. How did you guys make out this year?


I don't know yet. I keep my hives in the upper foothills so waiting on the sourwood


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Pulled ours last weekend. Lots of comb drawn but only one of three supers full. The other two were mostly full but not capped. I'm not comfortable taking a lot of frames that aren't capped so I'm trying to get them to combine the other two and capping what's left. I understand it's probably ok to take unfinished honey that's not runny, but since I have the luxury of being selective, I chose to try. Got #150 this time. Expect the same or more in July.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm south of you but mine made a box of honey last week. I added another super and will check back next Tuesday Wednesday. All overwintered hives have 5-7 supers full now. I'll extract July 4. Do you have Chinese tallow (popcorn trees)? They make a lot of late honey off that here.


----------



## bluescorpion (Sep 6, 2012)

Charlestonbee said:


> I'm south of you but mine made a box of honey last week. I added another super and will check back next Tuesday Wednesday. All overwintered hives have 5-7 supers full now. I'll extract July 4. Do you have Chinese tallow (popcorn trees)? They make a lot of late honey off that here.


I mainly have tulip poplars around my area. I haven't pulled any supers yet. I'll probably go ahead and pull next weekend and see how much I end up with. It's odd for me not to see any comb drawn out on some of the supers though. Still just wax foundation.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I'm in Central Va. My production is down quite a bit due to all of the rain this year. I pulled most of mine over the last two weeks.


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

I've pulled 20 gallons so far from 14 or 15 hives.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I pulled honey on June 2 because I no longer saw bees on poplars and I started seeing them on white clover in my yard. That's always been my indications. (20 gallons from 5 hives) I bottled today. Yesterday, I put the wet supers on 2 of the hives to clean out, but the bees didn't seem very interested. I looked in the stacks of wet supers today and almost no bees were in them. So, a flow is still going on. In a couple of the hives, I had left a few frames with honey that had not been cured for the bees to use. When I checked, the frames had been capped. One of the hives had built enough comb in the remaining space of the supers that if I had had the super full of frames, it would have been full. 

Anyway, there seems to have been a substantial flow after the flow. I don't know what they're working or when it will end.

Anyone else had similar experiences?

So, maybe don't take off honey yet, but monitor closely.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Still making honey down here. I checked today. I had 2 out of 28 swarm. That's 4 total for the year. They were all first year splits that had a lot of capped brood and got on a strong flow before they drew foundation. Also had three that fell over that had seven supers on them. Been an eventful day at the bee yard. Hope they are queenright. I just put them back together and I'll check back in a week. Out of the 23 that didn't have a problem 15 got another super today.


----------



## Creed bee (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm still getting honey. I think i have a week or two at the most left but the hives are still putting on weight and filling up boxes.


----------

